# [HDRI] "beste" Software gesucht



## akrite (7. April 2009)

Moin,
auch wenn hier z.Z. bemerkenswert wenig los ist, versuch ich doch eine Frage loszuwerden : Welche "automatische" Software wie z.B. Artizen HDR oder Dynamic Photo HDR bzw. MediaChance Dynamic PHOTO HDR könnt ihr empfehlen um aus einer Belichtungsreihe ein eindrucksvolles HDRI zu machen - oder doch lieber von Hand mit Photoshop ?


----------



## bongtschik (14. August 2010)

Auch wenn dieser Thread schon sehr alt ist:
ich empfehle "easyHDR PRO"

Gruß,
bongtschik


----------



## leetsil (29. August 2010)

Ich kann nur die sehr gute und günstige Software "Photomatix Pro" empfehlen... mehr dazu auch hier: http://leetsil.fh-forum.org/index.p...le_ich_ein_hdri_high-dynamic-range-image.html


----------

